

Modern steganography - sublemonic
http://www.fbi.gov/hq/lab/fsc/backissu/july2004/research/2004_03_research01.htm

======
Pinckney
Bryan Allen, creator of "The Lightning Catchers" image used:

"Please excuse the watermark. It won't appear on your poster. Stealing this
picture had become sport for many. Illegal copies have appeared on no less
than a bootleg Pink Floyd CD and even an FBI web page. Go figure. Does one sue
the FBI or just smile and move on?"

[http://www.bryan-
allen.com/Posters/TheLightningCatchersPoste...](http://www.bryan-
allen.com/Posters/TheLightningCatchersPoster/11443767_UufX8)

